# Medical Insurance



## Barry T

My partner and I are purchasing a house to permanently retire to in France hoping to move mid July.
Could anyone enlighten us on Medical Insurance requirements and a reliable affordable company to arrange with?

Cheers B


----------



## paulmlemay

I think a lot of people are happy with AARO, Association of Americans Retired Overseas. They offer health insurance to Retired Americans in France.


----------



## Bevdeforges

paulmlemay said:


> I think a lot of people are happy with AARO, Association of Americans Retired Overseas. They offer health insurance to Retired Americans in France.


In order to get AARO's medical insurance I believe you have to be a member of AARO, which is an association for US expats. Check their website, but I think you need a US connection (generally citizenship) to join the group. Though Barry may want to check the AARO website just to get an idea of the type of coverage and the cost - or to find contact information for AARO's insurance broker. Plan Summary


----------



## pgcfriend2

Barry T said:


> My partner and I are purchasing a house to permanently retire to in France hoping to move mid July.
> Could anyone enlighten us on Medical Insurance requirements and a reliable affordable company to arrange with?
> 
> Cheers B


An American friend of mine that retired a few years ago and lives in Nice. I just asked her for information about this. She sent me three resources on Facebook that she uses to maneuver the French system.

Health Strictly Santé France | Facebook

ID Card Applying for a French CdS (Carte de Séjour) and/or visa | Facebook

Fiscal Strictly Fiscal France | Facebook

You can translate as need. I have my account automatically translate text.


----------



## Crabtree

Are you both uk passport holders or EU passport holders? If the former do not forget that you will need a Visa, show how you will support yourself and have the appropriate medical insurance to cover you until you can join the French system
Google "Schengen Visa health insurance" as you are going to need insurance that is the equivalent to the French system
You mention "partner" If you are unmarried or not in a formal civil partnership ie have a piece of paper it can cause problems with inheritance and inheritance taxation When you buy your house make sure you discuss with the notaire to ensure that the surviving partner can inherit without paying 60% inheritance tax




__





Home | Notaires de France







www.notaires.fr


----------



## Bevdeforges

The partner issue can cause problems, too, with the visa situation. France generally only recognizes "partners" if you are either married or in a formal civil union (equivalent to a PACS in France - and recognized by your home country). If you aren't "legally" recognized as partners, then each of you will have to qualify separately for a long-stay visa unless you have EU nationality.


----------

